# Huge Okie turtle caught and released.



## IKE (Jun 15, 2018)

Up till just a few years ago I used to noodle (hand fish) hot and heavy for catfish and in the back of every guys mind that noodles is, "I really ain't in the mood to lose a finger today, I hope there's not a big snapping turtle in that hole" and here's  a picture of why.

http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Tur...pping-Turtle-Caught-and-Released-in-Oklahoma/




Internet photo.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 15, 2018)

I will use the rod and reel!!!


----------

